# Uefa Europa league 29 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 25, 2010)

29 Apr 18:05 Fulham v Hamburg 2.10 3.40 3.20  
29 Apr 18:05 Liverpool v Atletico Madrid 1.57 3.60 5.50


----------



## steveklenex (May 6, 2010)

I am Liverpool's fan and I bet on Liverpool. I made $300 on my bet as Liverpool won but that didn't make me feel happy. My team was kicked out the Europa League


----------

